# apartment air filter



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I live in an apartment. The air ducts Im sure are not apt specific. Meaning air from one apt filters through others. Say there is an outbreak of new influenza and it takes the gov a while to come up with and distribute a vaccine. Yes this is an opttimistic best case scenario. Quarantined in my spot. Is there an air filter on the market I can secure to the vents in my apt that will keep my coughing downstairs neighbor germs from entering my place? Can I make something that would be effective against something as small as a virus? If this thread is in the wrong spot feel free to move it. It was here or home security. Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont know anything of the filters that will fit on each vent, but I have several Honeywell room filters. 

They have carbon impregnated sheets over paper filters, they are pretty decent and may offer some protection if the kinds of filters your are looking for cant be found.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Heating and Air*



CrackbottomLouis said:


> I live in an apartment. The air ducts Im sure are not apt specific. Meaning air from one apt filters through others. Say there is an outbreak of new influenza and it takes the gov a while to come up with and distribute a vaccine. Yes this is an opttimistic best case scenario. Quarantined in my spot. Is there an air filter on the market I can secure to the vents in my apt that will keep my coughing downstairs neighbor germs from entering my place? Can I make something that would be effective against something as small as a virus? If this thread is in the wrong spot feel free to move it. It was here or home security. Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


The ductwork in your apartment in GA will be totally seperated from any adjoining Apt.

The building code requires it to prenent fire from spreading through the duct work.

Forget about installing the high effiancy carbon air filter. It will reduce the air flow and cause your evaporator coil to freeze up.

I hope this helps you .


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

BillM said:


> The ductwork in your apartment in GA will be totally seperated from any adjoining Apt.
> 
> The building code requires it to prenent fire from spreading through the duct work.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was really bothered by the idea.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Moved thread to the HVAC-section ... 

I have another idea for ya - what about setting up some hepa-filters and such inside your apartment that could be used to purify the air, combine that with some good green-growing plants (to turn CO2 into O2) ... could be useful if you need to seal-off the apartment for a while ... and the plants are pretty!


:flower:


----------

